# Dropbox: comment synchroniser iCal sur 2 Macs



## MacDavid (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai voulu suivre les excellents conseils ici:
The Ultimate Dropbox Toolkit & Guide

http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/da...ultimate-dropbox-toolkit-guide/#comment-32921

Notamment ce conseil:
http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/da.../the-ultimate-dropbox-toolkit-guide/#synciCal


Sur mon iMac, j'ai donc tapé:

mv ~/Library/Calendars ~/Dropbox/

Ça a marché. Le Calendrier a bien été transféré sur mon compte Dropbox.


Puis, j'ai crée mon lien symbolique iCal vers mon compte Dropbox
ln -s ~/Dropbox/Calendars/ ~/Library/Calendars

Ça a marché sur mon iMac mais pas sur mon portable.
Ça dit toujours:

ln: /Users/david/Library/Calendars/: File exists

Savez vous ce que je dois faire exactement pour que mon portable aile bien chercher le calendrier sur Dropbox? Oui, sinon, comment faire pour tout annuler?

Merci à tous

David


----------



## NathanB (22 Mai 2011)

Salut,
j'ai eu le même soucis en synchronisant mon carnet d'adresses.
Il faut que tu ailles dans Users/david/Library/Calendars et que tu supprime les fichiers (fait une sauvegarde avant au cas où).


----------

